# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  ساختار فايل

## فاطمه اربابي

يك فرمول در رابطه باخواندن كل فايل بر  اساس ركورد ميخواستم

----------


## tdkhakpur

چه نوع فايلي?
كد زير ساختار بسيار ابتدايي براي اين كار و خواندن ركورد از فايل است.
 
struct FileRecord
{
 char Tmp1[32];
 char Tmp2[32];
 char Tmp3[32];
}TestRec;  // total size is 93 bytes
 
FILE *fp;
 
fread(&TestRec, sizeof(TestRec), 1, fp);

----------

